# High quality melt and pour base



## gingerbellsgifts (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi all I have been looking for a high quality melt and pour base.  I want to add a little something different to my current inventory of cp soaps.
I saw the base on wisteria lane's web site has any one tried it? I am looking to find something with out a ton of chemicals.
Any suggestions?  Thanks Ginger


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2008)

SFIC are the most natural bases on the market. Many suppliers sell them. Where are you located?


----------



## sarahjane (Apr 28, 2008)

I use wholesale supplies plus bases.  I love them and they are very well priced.


----------



## gingerbellsgifts (Apr 28, 2008)

Hi Marr I am in Indiana.  What is SFIC. Thank you for your help. Ginger


----------



## gingerbellsgifts (Apr 28, 2008)

Thank you Sarahjane I will check them out.  Ginger


----------

